# Automatisierung über Aktion/Stapelverarbeitung mit unterschiedlichen Bildern



## MelodieX (8. November 2011)

Huhu liebe Tutorials-Community.
Ich muss auf 1 T-Shirt Template mehrere hunderte verschiedene Motive mit Hilfe von Photoshop immer an die selbe Stelle mit der selben Größe anbringen.

Ich habe auch geschafft eine Aktion aufzuzeichnen, nur gibt es da das Problem, dass die Aktion nur das gewünschte Shirt mit dem einen Motiv erstellt- welches man vorher in der Aktion angegeben hat.
Die Aktion sieht so aus:





unterstrichen habe ich die 2 Pfade, die ich gerne ändern würde, wobei der 1. Pfad eigentlich der ist woran es hängt.

Das Hauptproblem ist also eigentlich, dass ich Photoshop nicht klarmachen kann, dass er bei Platzieren doch bitte die unterschiedlichen PSD Dateien nutzen soll die ich ihm in der Quelle in der Stapelverarbeitung vorgebe..

Nicht mal ein Doppelklick auf das "Platzieren" lässt mich den Bildpfad problemlos ändern- dann ignoriert das neue Motiv nämlich einfach die vorgegebenen Angaben und "pappt" sich einfach in die Mitte.

Bin ratlos und hab auch schon geschaut ob mans so hinbekommen würde wie man Logos auf Bilder macht- nur ist das hier ja umgedreht: Template soll im Hintergrund bleiben und nur die Motive sollen ersetzt werden über die Stapelverarbeitung und an der vorgegebenen Position sitzen.

Ein kleines weiteres Problem ist, dass manche Motive erfordern die Ebene des weißen Shirts auszublenden.

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja irgendwer helfen .
Per Hand würde das echt lange dauern.

Ich bedanke mich vielmals und hoffe es ist ein wenig verständlich.

Mfg


----------



## LRK (5. Dezember 2011)

Ähm, ware es nicht möglich, dass du anstatt die verschiedenen Motive über der T-Shirt-Grafik zu platzieren einfach, die T-Shirt-Grafik unter die Motive legst?
Sekunde...
Jupp, in meinem Test funktioniert es. Allerdings haben meine "Motive" alle die gleiche Größe gehabt, wenn es auch da Unterschiede gibt, wird's duster. Nunja, wenn du wie in meinem Test vorgehen willst schaut das Ganze etwa so aus:

Aktionsaufnahme-Ausgangssituation schaffen:
1 beliebiges "Motiv" öffnen und neue Aktion vorbereiten.

Aufnahme:
<Bild skallieren>Motiv auf geeignete Größe bringen, damit es anschließend schön auf die Vorlage passt. Kann man aber andernfalls auch im späteren Verlauf machen.
<Alles makieren>
<Kopieren>
<Motiv-Grafik schließen>
<T-Shirt-Vorlage öffnen>
<Einfügen>
<Positionieren und evtl. skallieren>
<T-Shirt-Ebene ausblenden>Häkchen links deaktivieren - siehe Erläuterung unten.
<Speichern>
<Schließen>
<Aufnahme stoppen>

Stapelverarbeitung aufrufen und Aktion auswählen, Quellordner und Zielordner angeben (testweise nur ein paar wenige Quelldateien zum Probieren verwenden). Seriennummer auf mehr als 2 Stellen erhöhen (soll ja über hundert gehen, ne?). Aktion starten.

So, das sollte es eigentlich sein wenn denn die Motive eben gleiche Maße haben und somit gleich behandelt werden können. Wenn du Motive hast, bei denen die T-Shirt-Ebene ausgeblendet werden soll, sortiere die aus, packe sie in einen Extra-Ordner und mach das Ganze mit denen nochmal aber aktiviere den Schritt zum Ausblenden der T-Shirt-Ebene in der Aktion indem du das Häkchen wieder setzt.

Sooo. Jetzt will ich aber hören, ob es auch geklappt hat.


----------

